# Fabricar un brazo robot



## CAZADOR

hola  a todos necesito una ayuda tambien soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo una consulta quiero fabricarme un brazo robot d e 6 grados de libertad pero mi problema es por donde empezar consegui libros pero estos me dan muchos calculos pero mi problema de estos q solo me da calculos de movimientos pero yo quiero saber mi peso fuerza y distancia de cada parte de mi brazo y no se como haserlo el libro solo me ayuda en la prate de movimientos de libertad haber si alguiem em puede ayudar en algo aunq sea en alguna pagina estaba averiguando y no encuentro se los agradesco

MENSAJE 
si tienes duudas en algo no lo agas el trabajo consulta a alguien q te saque de dudas y resolveras tus problemas


----------



## trujillo

Saludos Cazador,

Pues si es un buen de trabajo el que tienes por delante. Ya que realizar un proyecto de este tipo es algo interesante pero que lleva algo de tiempo y mucha paciencia. Pero no te preocupes estoy igual o peor que tu ya que quiero hacer una mano 
robotica y los grados de libertad son mas de 6. 

De inicio puedes basarte en otro brazo de 6 grados de libertad como el PA10-6C desarrollado por Mitsubishi. en las hojas de datos encontraras todo lo relacionado a las medidad de cada una de las partes. puesdes tomarlas tal cual o si quieres algo mas pequeño solo tendrias que escalar las dimensiones. Normalmente la relación entre el brazo y el antebrazo del robot es a proximadamente uno. Esto se cumple para los seres humanos. Siguiendo con el PA10 las dimensiones son 0.45 y 0.48 para el brazo y el antebrazo respectivamente. 

Por otra parte te anexo un pdf que encontre hace poco y que explican el diseño de un brazo mecanico. Aunque puede ser que sea un poco antiguo te puede dar algunas ideas sobre todo en el diseño del mismo.

En cualto al peso o al tipo de motores que debes de emplear va a depender de la aplicación que le quieras dar.

Espero que te ayude y si realizas algo no dejes de postear y sobretodo de poner fotos de tu diseño.

Hasta pronto.

P.S. Debido a que el archivo es algo grande para el sistema son al rededor de 500KB te dejo el link para que lo bajes. Si tienes algun problema me das tu email y te lo envio.

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/brazo/brazo.htm

el manual del PA10-6C lo encuentras en

www.rixan.com/new/rixan/PA10Manual.pdf


----------



## CAZADOR

ok amigo muchas gracias voy avanzando y tomo fotos pero antes toy terminando un modulo de una grua a motores de paso  terminando eso paso a una faja transportadora y de ahi paso al brazo robot te imformo como voy en los avances


----------



## chitarous

bueno amigos, les cuento que yo estoy trabajando en un proyecto parecido al suyo, estoy haciendo (bueno tratando de hacer) un brazo robotico controlado por computadora, estoy usando el matlab para compilar el programa y en la parte fisica estoy usando motores pap, no se las especificaciones de los motores, son de segunda,  hice algunas mediciones y tienes un torque muy pequeño: 0.2m*40gr.
estoy usando la salida del puerto paralelo. como hago para tener un buen torque, al menos en la base para controlar todo el brazo. De ante mano les agradezco su ayuda


----------



## CAZADOR

hola amigo sabes yo lo voy hacer por computadora , por plc , pic  y manualmente ese va ser mi proyecto ya = q usare el Rsview como scada  y lo tengo listo solo me falta la parte del control de los motores de paso pero ni problema es q es mucha corriente pa estos motores y necesito driver grandes estoy tratando de hacerme pero no me aguantas los TIP haber si alguien me da una mano


----------



## microbitoz

Hola! yo tambien estoy realizando un brazo controlado por computadora, y utilizo el L297 (driver) y L298 para el motor bipolar, pero si tu motor es unipolar te recomiendo el L297 y mosfets IRF44N, con ellos no he tenido problemas, y tal vez te funcione para controlarlo con la computadora, ya que solo indicas el sentido del giro, un reloj (es como la velocidad) y otras configuraciones. Si te decides hacerlo de esta forma ponle un buen discipador de calor al L298, porque se calienta demasiado.... 

Espero que les sirva de algo...

Saludos


----------



## chitarous

hola de nuevo, estoy usando motores unipolares y transistores darlington integrados para amplificar la corriente, me funciona bien pero el problema es el poco torque q tiene el motor.

quiero acoplar otro proyecto, el identificador de palabras en el matlab, y asi poder controlar el brazo mediante ordenes determinadas, haber si les ayuda esta idea y no me caeria mal recibir algun consejo.


----------



## cuadro_ss

me aparecen los links rotos


----------



## trujillo

Saludos cuadro_ss,

Pues si desafortunadamente el tiempo pasa y la tecnología avanza y eso es la causa de que algunos links ya no funcionen, por ejemplo el brazo de mitsubishi ya no encuentras el manual en ingles tan facilmente pues ya tienen otros modelos y estan dejando de dar soporte para esos modelos. En fin si te interesa el manual del PA10-6C lo puedes bajar del siguiente link:

http://www.4shared.com/file/53437537/da969278/e_6c_m.html

En lo que respecta al link de todorobot lo verifique y esta funcionando.
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/brazo/brazo.htm 

desafortunadamente no pude encontrar el enlace que puso Zero13 aunque si te das una vuelta por la pagina de zerobots puede que encuentres cosas interesantes en el foro.

Bueno hasta la proxima.


----------



## cuadro_ss

gracias por los links espero y puedas mandar mas o algo acerca de servomotores 

Lo q pasa es q estoy haciendo una tesis te lo agredesco.


----------



## trujillo

Saludos,

Pues tocante a los servos puedes checar el siguiente pdf en la pagina de todorobot:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/documentos/servomotor.pdf

y si buscas en el foro encontraras mucha mas información al respecto.

Imagino que tu tesis es hacer un brazo robotico, si asi lo es puedes checar el brazo de la empresa Lynxmotion tienen dos ,uno de 4 DOF y el otro de 5DOF, en particular que serian de interes puesto que usan servos y seria hasta cierto punto facil su "reproduccion".

el enlace para lynxmotion es:

http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=27


Bueno espero te sirva de algo y si eres mas especifico en lo que haces tal vez te podamos ayudar un poco mas.

Hechale muchas ganas a tu tesis y suerte.


----------



## bruno_2.0

hola quiero hacer un mini-brazo robot  con motores dc  de donde los sacaria 
lo qerria hacer sin pics no tengo mucha idea como  haria la parte electronica  me podran ayudar?
muchas gacias querria algo asi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese robot de la imagen tiene *CUATRO grados de libertad* (hombro, codo y dos para la muñeca) mas la apertura/cierre de la pinza.

Los motores de CC *parecen los IGNIS con reductor*, y si sos de Argentina, podés contactar al fabricante que está en Bs. As y comprárselos a él. Ahora no tengo la URL del sitio web, pero si la encuentro...la subo, si nó...preguntale a San Google.

Hacerlo sin PICs es posible, pero igual vas a necesitar una computadora para controlarlo mas una interfaz I/O para conectarte a los drivers de los motores y otras yerbas adicionales.

Saludos!


----------



## bruno_2.0

y por rf no se podria controlar?


----------



## josedivensty

es posible,si tienes los transceivers, yo pensaba hacerlo con unos digitales pero me salieron muy caros. te recomiendo motores pap con control multiplexado a travez del puerto paralelo. suerte


----------



## Oceano

Si estás buscando un simulador de Brazo Robot totalmente funcional y gratis, en la sección "Descargas" (en la barra izquierda de mi web) he puesto para bajar dos programas de simulación de Brazo Robot en 3D, el cual estoy continuamente revisando y mejorando. Te permite memorizar posiciones, guardarlas, cargarlas, editarlas, modificarlas, sobre-escribirlas, etc., casi tan fácil de manejar como un editor de texto. En uno de los programas podrás interactuar con un cubo:

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/

También verás programas con ejemplos de:

* Cinemática Inversa.

* Algoritmo de Bresenham para 2D, 3D... hasta 6D (se le puede dar otras aplicaciones además de hacer líneas y las uso en mi Brazo Robot 3D.)

* Programas en código abierto en el que se ejemplifica la implementación de OpenGL para un Brazo Robot de 5 grados de libertad ( más la pinza, pero la pinza no es un grado de libertad.) 

Si ya estáis en la labor de hacer algo parecido, en mi web encontrarás muchas cosas listas para implementar en tu propio programa.

Saludos.


----------



## Oceano

En la siguiente web:

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/

encontrarás:

* Cómo fabricar (hacer) un brazo robot desde cero. (Menú izquierdo donde pone: "Fabricar Brazo Robot")

* Simuladores de Brazo Robot totalmente funcionales y gratis, en el que es muy sencillo programar 

(memorizar posiciones) para hacer que se mueva de forma autónoma. Podrás guardar, editar y cargar tus 

propias simulaciones de Brazo Robot.

* Programas de ejemplo sobre Cinemática Inversa.

* Programas de ejemplo sobre Algoritmo de Bresenham para 2D, 3D... hasta 6D (se le puede dar otras 

aplicaciones además de hacer líneas y las uso en mi Brazo Robot 3D.)

* Programas en código abierto en el que se ejemplifica la implementación de OpenGL para un Brazo 

Robot de 5 grados de libertad ( más la pinza, pero la pinza no es un grado de libertad.) 

Si ya estáis en la labor de hacer algo parecido, en mi web encontrarás muchas cosas listas para 

implementar en tu propio programa.

Saludos.


----------



## jarabasky

Hala a todos y muchas gracias por la ayuda que me han prestado anteriormente, nuevamente necesito de su ayuda para saber como puedo controlar el giro y el arranque de los motores paso a paso por medio de un pic  y la etapa de potencia con un puente H en este caso el SN754410 no se la manera de conectar los motores al integrado (el puente H) pues no se para que sirve cada patica agradecería mucho si lo ilustran en un exquema explicativo y si me dan algunas sugerencias de como hacerlo. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/sn754410.pdf


----------



## Oceano

Hola jarabasky, 

tus dudas las resolverás en la web de R-Luis, información completa para controlar motores paso a paso con una electrónica sencilla y muy barata. A través del puerto paralelo podrás controlar hasta 4 motores paso a paso de forma directa.

Ves aquí:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/cnc/electro01.html

Saludos.


----------



## DRACON

Hola q tal gente del foro leyendo todos sus comentarios me preguntaba si me brindan una ayuda con un proyecto parecido al comentado, estoy realizando un proyecto igual lo diferente es q no uso motores PAP sino motores DC con sus encoder y quiera saber podria ser el sistema de control para dicho brazo.

yo conozco un poco de lo q es programacion de PIC, vc++ y vb me serviria de mucho si me podrian brindar algun tipo de información o algunas paginas donde averiguar, el brazo es de 5 grados de libertad.


Saludos.....................


----------



## Oceano

Draco, yo también estoy metido en el mismo proyecto con encoders. Estoy en fase de pruebas.

Me hice unos encoders controlados por una pic. Tiene una resolución de 65535 posiciones posibles. Tanta no es necesaria, pero ya que lo hacía de más de 8 bits, pues cogí los otros 8, suman 16 bits.

Aparte de la tarjeta controladora del encoder, es decir, lo que cuenta los pulsos hacia delante y atrás, el motor DC, la entrada de datos de posición y un bit que dice que ya ha llegado a la posición, estoy ahora fabricándome una controladora que controla hasta 8 tarjetas de encoders como he descrito anteriormente; ésta se comunica con el PC a través del puerto serie, en mi caso el COM1. El puerto serie está cayendo en desuso, pero venden una cosita pequeña que pasa de USB a puerto serie RS-232 y eso sí que está poniéndose en boga. Se llama en general FTDI y en concreto hay un chip llamado FT232 que se encarga de pasar de USB a COM(X).

En cuanto termine este proyecto, no creo que más de dos semanas, publicaré cómo hacerlo todo, incluido el tema de las FTDI.

Saludos.


----------



## DRACON

Gracias por tu aporte lo q yo he estado intentando es controlar cada motor por un microcontrolador 
y a la ves cada micro controlado por uno principal o mejor dicho la comunicacion I2C pero tengo algunos problemas para realizarlo lo cual pedi una ayuda de como deberia ser el control para un brazo robotico de las caracteristicas mencionadas, no se si estoy en buen camino o ya me desvie.
Lo q me mencionas de la tarjeta controladora me seria de gran ayuda si me brindas mas información 
te lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos...........


----------



## Oceano

Ves a este enlace:

http://sites.google.com/site/proyectosroboticos/contacto

Me envías un mail diciendo que eres tu. Te pasaré a tu correo mi diseño de encoder y algunas explicaciones por si quiesieras hacerlo. Si demoro un poco ten paciencia, voy muy escaso de tiempo y es necesario algunas explicaciones. Si me envías el correo mañana, lo más seguro es que te lo envíe el lunes.

Lo que te enviaré será lo que controla el motor y se comunica con el PC. Pero es sólo uno. Para hacer todo un brazo necesitarás tantos como grados de libertad. Entonces es necesario un "gestionador" que se comunique entre el PC y los 8 posibles encoders. Esto último que te comento no lo tengo todavía terminado. Pero espero que en menos de dos semanas ternerlo ya hecho y publicado. Esto último no lleva pic, sólo un poco de electrónica para demultiplexar 16 bits a los 8 posibles encoders.

Te adelanto un poco el funcionamiento básico a grandes rasgos:

Lleva una pic 16f876a. Elegí esta pic porque tiene muchas entradas y salidas y dentro de esta característica es relativamente barato y el circuito me quedaba muy simple. Quería usar un 16f84a, pero se me complicaba el circuito. Quizás con el tiempo vuelva a intentarlo porque saldría algo más barato.

La pic cuenta los pulsos por interrupción de estado en la RB0/INT. Hacerlo así te permite contar muy rápido sin perder pulsos. Deja lo que esté haciendo para incrementar o decrementar un contador de 16bits.

Mientras no haya interrupciones, está leyendo las entradas de datos de posición. Primero lee el byte bajo y acto seguido el byte alto. Después compara el contador con los datos de la posición deseada. Según el resultado el motor se para, va hacia la derecha o izquierda.

Al iniciarse el encoder ha de buscar el punto cero, porque es un encoder incremental. Esta característica también está incluida, pero es mejor deshabilitarla cuando haces las primeras pruebas de funcionamiento porque puede confundir, luego se habilita y listo.

Cuando ha llegado a la posición tiene una salida que cambia de estado para avisar de que ya ha llegado a la posición deseada y puedes pasarle otra (posición).

Esto es a grandes rasgos.

Saludos.


----------



## maurob

Hola, primero aclarar que el foro esta buenisimo y me encanta. ahora entremos de lleno al tema.
Con dos amigos queremos armarnos un brazo robotico, pero aca en argentina, los servos valen carisimos y no podemos pagarlos, entonces decidimos hacerlo con motores reciclados de autitos y demas.(me refiero a los motores bi polares comunes no aq paso a paso).
Nuestro dilema es que no sabemos si tendran la suficiente fuerza para la aplicacion que queremos darles.
Lo mas probable es que lo hagamos igual auque tengamos que abandonar el proyecto , pero acudo a ustedes(los idolos)para que me den algun concejito que tengan basado en su experiencia y demas.Luego voy a subir un boceto del diseño que tenemos planeado.
Gracias y si tienen algo para compartir bien venido sea.
Mauro.


----------



## ciri

tené en cuenta que vas a necesitar una buena reducción para los motores para bajar la velocidad y ganar un poco de fuerza..


----------



## maurob

Si lo tuvimos en cuenta y conceguimos una buena cantidad de engranajes.Recomendas algun material ? (si se puede ver a travez de el mejor)
muchas gracias.
Mauro.


----------



## karl

puedes usar acrilico o PVC transparente (por aqui en México lo venden para instalaciónes de agua), si no, prueba el usar plexiglas (mas o menos caro, pero muy fácil de maquinar).

Las reducciónes las puedes lograr tambien conectando el motor a un tornillo sinfín (barra de tornillo), que actue como el elemento fijo, mientras que una tuerca atorada en un tubo hueco funciona como el elemento movil.

Puedes calcular las relaciónes entre engranes contando el numero de dientes de cada uno, así si el engrane del motor tiene 10 dientes y el del brazo tiene 20, tienes una relacion de 20/10 que es una relacion de 2 a 1, tu salida tiene el doble de torque y la mitad de la velocidad que tu entrada.

para los lugares donde el robot necesite mover y quedarse es mucho mejor el uso de un tornillo sinfín, ya que un tornillo puede mover a un engrane, pero un engrane no puede mover a un tornillo, por lo que el movimiento del motor define la posición del brazo, sin un control de posición mas alla de un encoder.


----------



## DRACON

Hola q tal oceano ya  te envie mi correo disculpa por la demora tambien gracias por el comentario y la 

pagina me sirven de mucho cualquier cosa te estare comentando Saludos.......


----------



## hecda

hola a todos necesito ayuda tengo que hacer un brazo robot que se mueva en llantas de oruga pero no se como hacer la parte de el movimiento alguien tiene el diagrama para eso ya tengo el programa de computadora gracias por adelantado


----------



## boxfire

Hola estoy fabricando un brazo robot controlado por pic e interface a pc, ya estoy bastante adelantado... la comuncacion funciona bien el mecanismo a base de servos tambien. el problema q tengo es que cuando conecto los 6 servomotores al mismo tiempo, el brazo comienza a vibrar muy fuerte y no me permite hacer nada, mas si pruebo por separado funciona excelente ....Que puedo hacer? 

Hola estoy fabricando un brazo robot controlado por pic e interface a pc, ya estoy bastante adelantado... la comuncacion funciona bien el mecanismo a base de servos tambien. el problema q tengo es que cuando conecto los 6 servomotores al mismo tiempo, el brazo comienza a vibrar muy fuerte y no me permite hacer nada, mas si pruebo por separado funciona excelente ....Que puedo hacer?


----------



## joelharold

Primero es posible que no sea conveniente usar un servo para mover la base de tu brazo 
ya que no le da mucha estabilidad, podrias usar un dc convencional , mortor paso a paso no lo recomiendo por que vibra demasiado , es basicamente un problema de estabilidad , debes tener una buena base y los servos deben estar bien fijados a la estructura si uitlizas ejes en las uniones mejor usa bisagras ya uqe son mucho mucho mas estables

Joel Harold Saldaña Montoya


----------



## boxfire

crees que sea posible un problema de consumo de corriente en los servos?


----------



## Miriamz

oohla necesito ayuda
qiero controlar un brazo robotico y una banda transportdora, el brazo tiene un electroiman el cual separa las piezas q van en la banda transportadora con un electroiman, son 3 grados de libertad para el brazo y ps yo creo q lo mas facil seria programarlo con plc y d hecho son unos motorreductores, no se como seria el circuito ni la programacion, por favor alguna idea, xq he buscado y no encuentro sobre motorreductores. bueno gracias


----------



## JorgeNicolas

Hola , necesito ayuda 
Necesito saber el esquema mecanico de un brazo robotico de 4 o 6 grados de libertad 
Muchas gracias


----------



## crcramiro

hola amigo mira yo construi uno hace un tiempo con 6 motores osea 12 movimientos. primero te recomiendo q*UE* uses motores de CC para facilitar la programacion y circuiterios. para un brazo robotico q*UE* sea servible debes tener motores de gran potencia y cajas de engranajes. yo use morotes de motos de jug*U*ete q*UE* son capases de llevar un niño. son de gran potencia y andan con 24v. te recomiendo q*UE* si haces un brazo lo hagas de buena fuerza para ser util. de nada sirve gastar mucho dinero en un proyecto como ese si solo puedes levantar papel. 
en segundo lugar. utiliza aluminio. lo conveniente seria q*UE* uses aluminio de 5 mm y q*UE* lo hagas tornear a medida, el cuerpo debe ser lo mas liviano posible.
en cuanto a la electronica primero hacete la fuente y los puentes H. usa transistores como llaves bc548 y 547 q*UE* me dieron buen resultado con la potencia.
una vez harmado el brazo, pruebalo a*-*ver si tiene fuerza o si tenes q*UE* cambiar algo.
te cuento q*UE* para mi proyecto hice un brazo controlado por la noteblock a distancia por medio de RF
use el pic18f4550. ese es buenicimo porq*UE* me permitio usar la conectividad usb. bueno, me hice un programa con visual basic, unos cuantos drivers para q*UE* te ande y da buenos resultados. mande los datos del usb en serie por RF y en el robot un reseptor con el pic.
en cuanto a la programacion el pic solo lo programe como llave, (prender y apagrar) y no tube q*UE* pro*G*ramar frecuenca ni nada porq*UE* con los engranajes logre una buena velocidad.
espero q*UE* te sirva 
saludos y suerte


----------



## jorgearmandomr

Hola muchachos,
estoy buscando la programacion en c para manipular un brazo robotico (pinza) con tres grados de libertad, transmitir los movimientos por puerto serial, y el diseño mecanico en general, si alguna persona sabe le agradeceria mucho!!!


----------



## Xndres

Como estan estoy construyendo un robot de 5gdl pero tengo una duda Quisiera saber si las pinzas del robot cuentan con 1 gdl gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Xndres

Disculpen compañeros quisiera saber si las pinzas del gripper cuentan como grado de libertad gracias


----------



## Scooter

No, las pinzas se cuentan aparte. De hecho los robots se suelen comprar sin pinza.
Para un posicionamiento 100% libre necesitas 6 + pinza


----------



## jossx

Buenas noches amigos, quisiera consultarles si saben como  controlar las trayectorias de un robot articulado a través del uso de motores con encoder, usare un interfaz labview según lo planeado pero desearia saber como puedo manejar los encoder para obtener las posiciones del plano x y z donde quisiera que el robot articulado se trasladara.


----------



## Scooter

Normalmente se usan matrices de transformación homogénea con la cinematica directa y la inversa según quieras obtener los ángulos a partir del punto o el punto a partir de los ángulos



Xndres dijo:


> Disculpen compañeros quisiera saber si las pinzas del gripper cuentan como grado de libertad gracias



Normalmente la pinza no cuenta. Para tener total libertad hacen falta 6gdl + pinza


----------

